# information on the NEW Skyline GT-R!!



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I really hope you guys come in here to check this out.. can't deny some of the spy shots or leaked photo's from Nissan Co. Japan. Here's what I've got for you today fella's.

i'm linking you to page one of the thread. Page 2 is where the juice really starts to flow.

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/sho...408609&perpage=50&highlight=g35r&pagenumber=1

enjoy, and.. I accept gifts and paypal donations since you will all love me so much 

let me know what you think!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Zzzzzzzzzz..old news and thats just images of what Japanese magazines think the next GTR will look like. Sorry, to burst your bubble.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

The second page has some decent info on it, but the spy shot looks real, due to the fact that the GT-R will be a lot like the G35/ Skyline GT. The Cossy info is old, I read about it this time last year that Cossy was doing some tunning for Nissan.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

scourge said:


> Zzzzzzzzzz..old news and thats just images of what Japanese magazines think the next GTR will look like. Sorry, to burst your bubble.


you obviously payed no attention to the thread what-so-ever. clicked it and just as easilly dismissed it. bet you never even went to page 2.

edit: AND your in Japan. If I was in Japan this would probably be old news to me also. :dumbass:


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm in SoCal and this is old to me too. But whatever.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

This sight has a few different Ideas of what the R35 GT-R is going to Look Like
http://www.automotivearticles.com/infiniti-nissan/gt-r.htm
I like the Yellow one the best.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

The Yellow one will 100% not be it. Its too much like the R34. Oh, and page 2 didn't add anything to what is already old news. I have that issue of Holiday Auto that lists those pics and I even posted them on a different website long ago in addition to other concept pics. So again, this is old news and all this speculation is meaningless, though perhaps fun for some, as we will not see the R35 until its ready.


----------



## sidewinderl (Jan 3, 2004)

not the newest thread, but i'll add my input anyway...

i really hope the next gtr is nothing like the concept car at all (can't see the first link because it gives me an error, but i'll assume this is the one its referring to)...it just seems like too much of a mix of other cars with the only distinctive elements (that would identify it with the r32-r34) being the front grill and tail lights. i think the only impact of the concept car will be in influencing the design of other nissan cars, much like the ford gt90 did with, most notably, the cougar. This is quite evident in other designs like that infinity car that made car and driver's top ten (can't remember the name of it =P )...though the r35 concept is probably just representative of the current trend at nissan rather than an actual trend setter (i don't really follow any of the "general" production cars, so i wouldn't know). anyway, i'd just rather see a r34 v-spec 3 than a new model, heh...just can't bear to see the r34 go...

personally, i like the first image (the red one) much better than the yellow one...i think it's slight "deformity" works really well with the r34-ish design...though i can't stand any of those super deformed toys they keep coming out with for anime...40 ft titanium terrors bristling with missiles and guns just aren't meant to be cute. but anyway...


----------

